# Talisman Mantis arrow Impacts gotta see this...



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*Pics*

5mm steel pipe pics solid metal arrows

do not try this at home...


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

Great Pic's Ed!!!!!!!


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

Here It Is The MANTIS. Pic's are of the bow in the Vert Mod. It can change over to Horz as well. Go to www.talismancrossbows.com for all the details.
THANKS!!!! GOOD LUCK and BE SAFE to ALL this season!!!!!!!!


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*Thank you all*

i am working on a utube video for those who asked..

The Mantis is the fastest most powerful crossbow on the planet and quiet compared to all other crossbows on the market today..


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*video of mantis shooting thru steel*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AL7ssI1qqTQ


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*King of the crossbows*

the limb flex in video is because the arrow is of solid steel very heavy for demo purposes, in the other videos you see there is litleflex because of the lighter arrows, a carbon arrow will shatter when it hits steel,
shooting a normal crossbow arrow the flex is minimal ,

there have been some say it is not a crossbow because the limbs do not flex wrong,

phil and i have taken a lot of bs over the mantis but we stand proud of the mantis, it is the fastest most powerful crossbow on the planet, the most kinetic energy, torsion design crossbow,
some thing new and different,
but the facts are we have the fastest most powerful crossbow on the market,
all the big crossbow companys with there computers and educated designers can not match what Phl has created with his brain and skilled craftmanship,
The Mantis will shoot a regular carbon arrow over 600 fps.

And it is more quiet then any crossbow out there for sale today,
it only weighs 7.1 pounds as a prototype and will be super cool as a production crossbow with composite stock,
Phil has shot it hundreds of times with zero failures and good string life,

The facts are some one will always be against you in life when it comes to sells and money, *Phils Mantis is the new King of the Crossbows*

We will continue to build the best crossbows , speed sells in archery,
Not to mention it is a lot of fun...and we are having fun,

We are swamped with orders for the Mantis so we better get to work building them, special thanks to all who have encouraged and helped us along our path to making crossbow history...
*600 fps all day long guys...............The Mantis is the new King of Crossbows.

*


----------



## Archer Dad (Jan 7, 2007)

Do you recommend shooting public signs with your Xbow?


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*Thank you archerytalk for posting our new crossbow.*

Mirko of crossbowreview.com will be sent a Mantis crossbow for his full unbiased review, so watch there for all the details,

The first production run of Mantis crossbows will all be in black carbon fiber finish with a life time warranty on finish and a lifetime warranty on the crossbow,

It clearly says on our web site the mantis is sold as a target crossbow,
check with your local dnr before hunting with it,if you have concerns..

There is a 200 pound limb limit in some states so the first run will comply to 200 pound limb limit, with a working safety,safety engages each and everytime it is cocked, The production model will shoot 3 fletch carbon arrows, as you see in the video is is not hard to cock,so you can use the arrows you use as of now,

In kentucky there is no limb limit so i get to use the mack daddy one,lol

Since the first video release, as poor quality as it is, we are flooded with request, wanting to know when they can place there orders, watch the web site all news of the time of the release will be posted at the web site,

The first production run will probably be ready , in 60 to 90 days max,time.

Those pics and details will be posted at the web site, the only place to buy a Talismancrossbow,

Talismancrossbows will comply to all dnr regs as written and posted .

Thank you very much to archerytalk for posting our video, we look forward to being a archerytalk sponsor..........

by the way the sign is phils uncles property and was there when the video was made


----------

